# lifted can-ams



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i found the video going through youtube, i like where they ride my kinda riding and love the bikes haha


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Those are some big bikes! I like the area too. I don't think a 2" lift would get it done there, though.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

naw looks like only for lifted bikes, but i think you can go around the deep parts......lol yeah right haha


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

i would give it a go...u could prob go through it on a stock bike now ,  i bet it would be a challange with all the rain weve had here in texas..lol:raincloud:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I can't get the video to load(


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Seen this on youtube, looks like a cool place to ride... if you had a minimum of a 4'' Catvos lift. Lol. These bikes aren't even quads there more like creek boats and atv's combined.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Very cool vid, but most of the time the water isn't even over the tires and the couple holes they did ride didn't look like anything I wouldn't try.....


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

check out there other videos there good, only ones i found that ride with lifted bikes


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

speedman said:


> naw looks like only for lifted bikes, but i think you can go around the deep parts......lol yeah right haha


I'm your hukleberry!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I've been down that trail with high water on my 6" CATVOS with 31s...got some DEEP holes, made it through ok though. Also been down it on the 4" before I got my offset wheels, and not as much water. I found it more difficult to stay balanced...that 6"was +5" over stock width compared to the 4"that is stock width. Still made it on the 4", just took a little more time lol. By the way this is at Riverrun ATV Park in Jacksonville, Tx. Very awesome place to ride when they get a little rain!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

im going to be taking a road trip soon up there, looks nice


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

speedman said:


> im going to be taking a road trip soon up there, looks nice


Holla at me when you start deciding on when to make that road trip.... if I'm not working that weekend then I'm definitley down to go and can probably round up a couple others as well, its a little over 3 hrs from my place. They have some little cabins there now that you can rent out, they have a total of 4 beds...2 frames on the floor, and 2 beds up in the lofts, pretty cool little setup and not expensive if you split it between a few people...I'd happily pitch in. It costed us $225 for the weekend this past time and we split it 3 ways. Tent camping is free, or you can also get an RV spot.


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

This is the same trail its called...the lost trail..we love River Run.. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/GNAProd#p/f/0/e1FsWTgqHzs


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

oops...wrong video and just to be clear you do not have to be lifted like the bikes..you just have to know your way thru...

http://www.youtube.com/user/GNAProd#p/u/9/pbcjeXw8XIc


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Holla at me when you start deciding on when to make that road trip.... if I'm not working that weekend then I'm definitley down to go and can probably round up a couple others as well, its a little over 3 hrs from my place. They have some little cabins there now that you can rent out, they have a total of 4 beds...2 frames on the floor, and 2 beds up in the lofts, pretty cool little setup and not expensive if you split it between a few people...I'd happily pitch in. It costed us $225 for the weekend this past time and we split it 3 ways. Tent camping is free, or you can also get an RV spot.


 

alright and we will work around when you work or not so we can all ride and have a nice group then.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Sounds good to me, just let me know. I work the Dupont schedule....rotating shift and have alot of iff time other than when overtime is available...then I work as much as possible lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Sounds good to me, just let me know. I work the Dupont schedule....rotating shift and have alot of iff time other than when overtime is available...then I work as much as possible lol


 

lol i feel you, i will let you know when, and agter watching this video makes me wanna lift the new rene 1000 when i get it lol


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

I wouldn't make it out there with my 27" Mudcraps:sad2: What I could do is beat those quads in a drag race Lol.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

^^ haha, same here, but you never know those mudlites do pretty good


----------

